# Solved: Bsod f4



## ollo (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello there, Tech Support Guys.
I tell you right away: I'm a layman when it gets to Bluescreens.

So i just want to tell you what i know about my problem and i hope that you could help me with this.

I'm getting BSODs since i bought my machine in September 09.
I had Vista at first, but i got 7 at release for buying my machine that late.
The problem did not change (full install, new partitions).

Until December i always got random BSODs with changing exception_codes.
Sometimes it was up to three weeks between a BSOD and another.
This has changed.
Today i get up to three BSOD daily, always the same exception_code and the same probable cause: csrss.exe.


There is nothing more i can say, because i just don't know what is important to say and what could help you in helping me.

I will attach a crash dump to this post for better information.

If you did not understand something, please tell me, my english is not very good.

Sincerely, ollo.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The nominal "faulting driver" is >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client/Server_Runtime_Subsystem

However we need to find what it is running when it faults -- since this is a core Windows component.

Do you have a Virtual PC environment installed and have you always? >> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=vpcnfltr.sys&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

This might be relevant >> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/977632

Does the problem happen in a Safe Mode boot? >>

CLEAN BOOT TROUBLESHOOTING technique

First, restart in Safe Mode if necessary -- (tap the f8 key promptly on startup and choose the Safe Mode option from the boot menu) or Normal mode

Then:

Run *msconfig* and select the "Services" tab. *Check "Hide Microsoft Services"* and then disable the rest. Also uncheck "load startup items" on the general page.

Now restart and test the issue at hand

If no problems, run *msconfig* and recheck half the disabled items on the Services tab. Test again. If the problem recurs, UNcheck half the items you just checked to narrow down the culprit.

If the problem didn't occur, check the other half, so all the Services are enabled -- proceed to do this on the startup tab as well.

Get the idea? You want to isolate the problem to a specific startup if possible.

Note: if you already have items unchecked under msconfig > startups and are in "selective" startup mode - you should note what these are before beginning. They will need to be de-selected again.

*http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135/en-us *


----------



## ollo (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I will try and then update posible changes.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okeydokey, good luck -- don't know whether you saw the recent edit but there is an update for the Virtual PC for Win7

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/977632


----------



## ollo (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay. I disabled all external services and I'm waiting for something bad to happen again. Because of the BSOD appearing in a lot of situations before (gaming, afk, browsing, etc) i will use my machine just as normal.

Here's a list of the services which i have just disabled. It's only five:

AMD External Events Utility
Apple Mobile Device
Bonjour-Dienst (-service)
iPod-Dienst (-service)
ServiceLayer [Nokia]


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Proceeding that way should allow you to find or rule out any Non- Microsoft drivers.

But the Virtual PC drivers will still be present -- and that may or may not be behind the problem; if you are going to be running that I would install the update I pointed to.


----------



## ollo (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, i just installed the hotfix. Thanks again.


----------



## ollo (Jan 17, 2010)

In 24 hours of use by three different people browsing, gaming, skyping and idling, no BSOD appeared.

This is a very very good news to me, as i just got home.
Plus, my brother found this: http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=103538

This dialogue from an ATI forum is concerning one of the services i have disabled yesterday.

For now, everything points to a good path - and i want you to thank you.

May the status quo remain 

Thanks again, ollo


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're most welcome, once you are comfortable that all is well, you may mark the thread "Solved".

Let us know if that or anything else was the offending startup or service


----------



## ollo (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, it's three days now.
I think this is it  :up:

greetz! thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

:up:


----------

